# Bear in Karate Gi idea, pattern and bear?



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, we run a very small karate dojo here in Phelan and eventually would like to extend to a drop ship business for supplies and move out of state? Wishful thinking for the moment, but I would like to start on an idea that I had and play with putting a bear in a karate Gi (uniform). I am a novice seamstress and need a pattern if I can find one and bear "blanks". Anybody know where I can find these things. I can come up with the pattern if I have to, but it will take me forever I know!! Thanks everybody in advance!


----------



## XCricketX (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a link to "Century's" stuffed animals in Gi

http://www.centurymartialarts.com/Accessories/Plush/Black_Belt_Buddies.aspx

I don't have a pattern, but that should give you a picture to look from. Good luck in your search!

Cricket


----------



## Rowena (Feb 7, 2008)

I found one pattern and if I dont' find more I will order it and I found 1 teddy bear supplier with $150 minimum, but definitely doable it if works out. I will just pick up something local to try it on, and I have a girlfriend who does computerized embroidery! Here goes!


----------

